# I'm bored



## jester.

Can you translate the sentence "I'm bored" in as many languages as possible?

Here are the ones I know:

English: I'm bored.
German: Ich langweile mich.
Spanish: Me aburro.
French: Je m'ennuie.


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

*M'avorreixo *or* Estic avorrit* (male)/*avorrida* (female).

I think in Spanish it could also be "Estoy aburrido/a".


----------



## Diva

In persian: "hoselam sar raft"


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* Sıkıldım 
Be careful that it's spelled with ı, not i. When you say "sikildim", people would laugh at you, because then it means "I'm fucked - Somebody fucked me."

Oh, and yes, we can say *canım sıkıldı*, as well. I think we have only two ways to express the boredom.


----------



## jester.

Diva said:
			
		

> In persian: "hoselam sar raft"



Wouldn't you usually write that in Arabic script? Could you give me the version in Arabic script?


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: "_Estou aborrecido/a_".

blue=male
red=female

However, this can also mean "I'm upset". A less ambiguous, but more literary version is "_Estou entediado/a_".


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi:  /maiN bor haa.n/
Hindi:  /maiN bor huu.~n/

You can also use the verb /ubnaa/ to say that you are bored, but it is less heard (at least according to my exposure).  

Panjabi:  /maiN ub giaa/gaii haa.n/ (masc/fem)
Hindi:  /maiN ub gayaa/gayii huu.~n/

The word /bor/ is taken straight from English.


----------



## linguist786

@ panjabigator:

We also borrow the English word in *Gujarati*: 

_Oo bor chu_

In *Arabic*, I think it would be:

انا ملول (ana maluulun) male speaker
انا ملولة (ana maluulatun) female speaker

Although I don't think this is heard much at all - because I looked for the Urdu word for "bored" and I also got "ملول" and that isn't heard at all! 
I might be wrong about the Arabic by the way - natives will need to check.


----------



## jester.

Could you give me the actual scripts for Hindi,Panjabi and Gujarati?


----------



## linguist786

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Could you give me the actual scripts for Hindi,Panjabi and Gujarati?


hmm.. well that's kind of difficult seeing as the word for "bored" is borrowed, but nonetheless, if we transribe it, it would be:

*URDU*: ميں بور ہوں (maiN bor huun)
*HINDI*: मैं बोर हूँ (maiN bor huun)
*GUJARATI*: ઉં બોર છુ (Oo bor chu)
*PUNJABI*: ਮੈਂ ਬੋਰ ਹਾਂ (maiN bor haaN)

Not sure whether the punjabi's completely correct.. panjabigator will confirm.


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish:
nudzi mi się (can be used for both genders and is usually more common)
Jestem znudzony (for a male)
Jestem znudzona (for a female)


----------



## cherine

linguist786In [B said:
			
		

> Arabic[/B], I think it would be:
> 
> انا ملول (ana maluulun) male speaker
> انا ملولة (ana maluulatun) female speaker
> 
> Although I don't think this is heard much at all - because I looked for the Urdu word for "bored" and I also got "ملول" and that isn't heard at all!
> I might be wrong about the Arabic by the way - natives will need to check.


It's not really wrong, but it's not very accurate. Because this word ملول means that the persons gets tired/bored easily or fast. When I describe someone as maluul it means that this persons is not very patient and gets bored quickely.

But the word for boredom shares the same root as ملول ; it is مَلَل malal (m-l-l).
To say I'm bored, we say *ash3uru bi'l-malal(i) *أشعر بالملل and it's common between male and female.


----------



## panjabigator

They are all correct to me linguist


----------



## Cereth

in Spanish you can say :
Female: Estoy aburrida
Male: estoy aburrido


----------



## jester.

¿Alguien me puede decir cuál de las versiones siguientes es la mejor? ¿"Estoy aburrido" o "Me aburro"?


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Nudím se.

I am a bit surprised that _you _need such a sentence. 

Jana


----------



## skatoulitsa

Greek: Βαριέμαι (pronounced "varyéme")

more formally: Πλήττω (pronounced "plíto")


----------



## Fernita

*Estoy aburrido.* At least in Argentina.


----------



## übermönch

Russian
Мне скучно=Mir ist langweilig="To me is boring"
Mn'e skoochno (pronounced as "skooshna" [only in Moscow?])

Скучаю=I'm bored, but can also mean "I miss [someone]"
Skoochayoo

In yiddish people just say "nudne", "נודנע". "Nudne lebn/arbetn" would be "my life/work is boring".


----------



## elroy

j3st3r said:
			
		

> ¿Alguien me puede decir cuál de las versiones siguientes es la mejor? ¿"Estoy aburrido" o "Me aburro"?


 Ganz bestimmt "estoy aburrido".

"Me aburro" bezieht sich auf eine Gewohnheit oder eine Tendenz.

_Me aburro cuando veo esta película._
_Estoy aburrido porque estoy viendo esta película._ 

Denselben Fehler hat übrigens auch Linguist bei der arabischen Übersetzung gemacht.  Die richtige Version ist die von Cherine angegebene أشعر بالملل.

Im palästinensichen Dialekt (falls das dich interessiert) sagt man

أنا زهقان (Maskulinum - _ana zah'aan_)
أنا زهقانة (Femininum - _ana zah'aane_)


----------



## cherine

elroy said:
			
		

> Denselben Fehler hat übrigens auch Linguist bei der arabischen Übersetzung gemacht. Die richtige Version ist die von Cherine angegebene أشعر بالملل.
> 
> Im palästinensichen Dialekt (falls das dich interessiert) sagt man
> 
> أنا زهقان (Maskulinum - _ana zah'aan_)
> أنا زهقانة (Femininum - _ana zah'aane_)


Although I only understood 3 or 4 of those German words  I can confirm that the Palestinian version given by Elroy is the same as the one used in the colloquial Arabic of Egypt :
أنا زهقان (Masc. - _ana zah'aan_)
أنا زهقانة (Fem. - _ana zah'aan*a*_) (this final "a" is the only difference between the two dialects)


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

In Japanese...

★退屈です〔たいくつです-Taikutsu desu〕
(I'm bored) *You should specify of what are you talking about before using it. For example, 
①この映画って退屈だよぉ〔kono eiga tte taikutsu dayoo〕
This movie is so boring!
②今退屈だな、僕。〔Ima taikutsu danaa, boku〕
I'm so bored right now!.

★退屈窮まる〔たいくつきわまる-Taikutsu kiwamaru〕
The same meaning but with more emphasis.
It can also mean... Be at a loss/In a fix


Hope it helps,
Bye!


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
- I'm bored: *sıkıldım*
- I'm geting bord:*sıkılıyorum*


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch: *ik verveel me*


----------



## Just one more question...

In Finnish I would say: "Olen pitkästynyt".


----------



## vince

Cantonese: 我悶 (ngo mun)

I've almost bored to death : 就嚟悶到我死啦 (zau lei mun dou ngo sei laa)


----------



## ceann-feachd

Tha fadal orm. (Gaelic)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Dosadno mi je. (Досадно ми је.)


----------



## Whodunit

In Latin, it could be "*Taedium habeo*," but someone needs to confirm this.


----------



## epipeder

In Swedish it is "Jag är uttråkad"
In Norwegian the best translation I can think of is "Jeg kjeder meg", which I think has the exact same meaning as "Me aburro", but I would also use it in the meaning of "Estoy aburrido"...


----------



## jazyk

Taedium habeo looks fine to me. 

Another possibility:
Me taedet - from the impersonal verb taedet, taedebat, taedere, taeduit/taesum est. As with most impersonal verbs, the person who feels something is put in the accusative and what he/she feels is in the genitive (not found here).


----------



## Colinda

in Italian

sono annoiato

I m bored to death: annoiato da morire

colinda


----------



## Whodunit

Hi Colinda,

do you think "mi annoio" would work in Italian, too?


----------



## chaya

HEBREW
Ani mishtaamem (m)
Ani mishtaamemet (f)


----------



## aurette

In Romanian: 
*Sunt plictisit. *(male)
*Sunt plictisita*. (female)


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian:

*Khastah ustum
Mondah ustum

*


----------



## lala_land

in indonesian:
informal:gw bete
formal:saya bosan

but mostly,people use informal..heheheh


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Dolgočasim se!

Croatian:   Dosađujem se!


----------



## noncasper

In Vietnamese : Tôi chán nản về ...


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
I'm bored - nuobodžauju
boring - nuobodus, neįdomus


----------



## shannenms

jester. said:


> Wouldn't you usually write that in Arabic script? Could you give me the version in Arabic script?


 
We always write it in Arabic/Persian script.
It is: حوصله ام سر رفت
I hope it might help you.


----------



## Fernando Palma Arevalo

In Greek: Βαριέμαι (variéme), I'm bored.
Πλήττω (plito), I'm bored.
Πεθαίνω απ'την ανία (pethéno ap'tin anía) I'm dying of boredom.


----------



## jonquiliser

epipeder said:


> In Swedish it is "Jag är uttråkad"



Though what you'd probably say is "jag har tråkigt." Both are ok though, but I use the former _much_ less.


----------



## Nu971

In Thai
ฉันเบื่อ 
(Chan Bua)


----------



## Zsanna

There is a wide range of possibilities *in Hungarian* according to the exact nature of the boredom. 

1) (in the sense of "I am not amused/I have nothing to do/occupy myself with"): 
*unatkozom* (= a conjugated verb)
2) (the opposite of "I am enthusiastic"): 
*kedvetlen vagyok* (= adj. + eqv. of "to be" conjugated) 
(In Hungarian the adjective changes only in the plural in this case.)
etc., etc.


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*Bosän*


----------



## Christo Tamarin

In Bulgarian: 
*Скучно ми е. *
*Доскуча ми.*
*Доскучава ми. *(I'm getting bored)



ukuca said:


> In Turkish:
> - I'm bored: *sıkıldım*
> - I'm geting bord:*sıkılıyorum*


In some Bulgarian dialects:
*Съкълдисах се.*
*Съклет ме хвана. *(Boredom took me.)


----------



## ardeia23

Romanian Language : "Sunt plictisit"

I am = sunt

Bored = plictisit


----------



## MRossi

Southern Italian Dialects 

(Male) Sugnu sminchiatu 
(Female) Sugnu sminchiata


----------



## Orlin

Christo Tamarin said:


> In Bulgarian:
> *Скучно ми е. *
> *Доскуча ми.*
> *Доскучава ми. *(I'm getting bored)
> 
> 
> In some Bulgarian dialects:
> *Съкълдисах се.*
> *Съклет ме хвана. *(Boredom took me.)


Also *Скучая *or* Досадно ми е*.


----------



## Rallino

ukuca said:


> In Turkish:
> - I'm bored: *sıkıldım*
> - I'm geting bord:*sıkılıyorum*



For the Turkish learners out there: 

In Turkish _*ı*_ and *i* are different letters.


 Don't pronunce these phrases as: "Sikildim" or "Sikiliyorum", which mean _I'm f.cked _and _I'm getting f.cked_, respectively. 


The letter _*ı *_(dotless 'i') is pronunced like (or close to) the Russian *ы* or Bulgarian *ъ*, and the IPA character for it is: /ɯ/.

Sıkıldım: /sɯkɯɫ'dɯm/
Sıkılıyorum: /sɯkɯ'ɫɯjɔɾum/


----------



## praveenCE

in kannada " naanu besattiddene "


----------



## Havfruen

In Danish:

Jeg keder mig


----------



## Tjahzi

Rallino said:


> The letter *ı*(dotless 'i') is pronunced like (or close to) the Russian *ы* or Bulgarian *ъ*, and the IPA character for it is: /ɯ/.




I suppose you are already aware that Russian *ы* is usually transcribed as [ɨ] and Bulgarian *ъ *as [ə]. Given the obvious lack of (to speakers of Indo-European languages) decent equivalents, I suppose these work passably.

However, I believe it should be stressed that in terms of actual phonetic quality, Turkish *ı*, Russian *ы* and Bulgarian *ъ *are considerably different.


----------



## Rallino

Tjahzi said:


> I suppose you are already aware that Russian *ы* is usually transcribed as [ɨ] and Bulgarian *ъ *as [ə]. Given the obvious lack of (to speakers of Indo-European languages) decent equivalents, I suppose these work passably.
> 
> However, I believe it should be stressed that in terms of actual phonetic quality, Turkish *ı*, Russian *ы* and Bulgarian *ъ *are considerably different.



Well, as you can see in my post, I said: "close to the Russian *ы*"  I just wanted to give something concrete to the learners, other than IPA, so that they could compare. =]

They sound pretty close, though. Especially the Bulgarian *ъ*, when they say: _Български_. I could easily translitterate it to Turkish as: _Bılgarski._


----------



## Tjahzi

Indeed, I understand. I just felt the need to stress that they weren't _the_ same.


----------



## JessamynChiu

Oh, and in Traditional Chinese it is: 我覺得很悶。- used in Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore etc.
In Simplified Chinese it is: 我觉得很闷。-used in the rest of China.
Mandarin is the official language of China and the pinyin is: wo3 jue2 de0 hen3 men4


----------



## olaszinho

Italian:

sono annoiato = I'm bored
mi/m'annoio or mi sto annoiando = I'm getting bored


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: I am bored.=  Naiinip ako.


----------



## OneStroke

vince said:


> Cantonese: 我悶 (ngo mun)
> 
> I've almost bored to death : 就嚟悶到我死啦 (zau lei mun dou ngo sei laa)



That's grammatically correct, but they sound rather strange to me...

I think 我好悶啊! and 悶死人咩! would be more natural.


----------



## Youngfun

OneStroke said:


> I think 我好悶啊! and 悶死人咩! would be more natural.


Hi OneStroke!
I think in Mandarin we use more 无聊："我好无聊！" or "无聊死了！"

But I feel their meanings are slightly different. 
无聊 is plain bored, while 闷  is bored+lonely+staying in a closed place. 
What do you think?


olaszinho said:


> Italian:
> 
> sono annoiato = I'm bored
> mi/m'annoio or mi sto annoiando = I'm getting bored


Hi olaszinho!
I think the most natural way is: "che (due) palle" = balls


----------



## OneStroke

Youngfun said:


> Hi OneStroke!
> I think in Mandarin we use more 无聊："我好无聊！" or "无聊死了！"
> 
> But I feel their meanings are slightly different.
> 无聊 is plain bored, while 闷  is bored+lonely+staying in a closed place.
> What do you think?



FYI, the original post was about Cantonese.  I don't think there's a distinction between 無聊 and 悶 in Cantonese. At least, I use them interchangeably. In Cantonese, 無聊 has also gained the additional meaning of 'meaningless'; I don't think Putonghua accepts this meaning, though.

我好無聊 would be fine in Cantonese but we don't use 了 in Cantonese, so I'd replace 了 with 啦, making 無聊死啦!


----------



## Youngfun

According to 新编字典 (derived from 新华字典) one of the meanings of 闷 (pronounced mēn) is:
在屋里呆着，不到外面去：他总是一个人闷在家里学习。= _To stay at home, not going out, as in "He always _*'闷'*_ alone at home studying"._

So according to the dictionary, it should be used only as verb. 
But in colloquial language we do use it with the extended meaning of "to be bored because of being alone at home".

闷 can also be pronounced mèn, it means:
心烦；不痛快：愁闷|烦闷|闷闷不乐 = _To be annoyed, not happy, as in the compounds_ "愁闷", "烦闷", "闷闷不乐".
Well, annoyed is different from bored... 

What does Xiandai Hanyu Cidian say?

And in those exclamations, in Mandarin 了 and 啦 are interchangeable. 啦 itself is a contraction of 了+啊。



OneStroke said:


> In Cantonese, 無聊 has also gained the  additional meaning of 'meaningless'; I don't think Putonghua accepts  this meaning, though.


I think in colloquial language, in some contexts, that's accepted, too. 
I  would say that in Chinese "meaningless" and "boring" are almost the  same thing. The reverse is also possible: when something is boring, we  say 没意思=meaningless.


----------



## OneStroke

In Xiandai Hanyu Cidian, men1 (as a morpheme, bound or free) has five meanings. Two of them are obviously verbs; one is 使不透氣 and the other is eerily similar to your dictionary's (same except for the example sentence). One of them is 不吭聲, whose POS is ambiguous (but unrelated to boredom). Of the remaining two, one is dialectical; the other is 氣壓低或空氣不流通而引起的不舒暢感覺, which is a gigantic noun phrase. Therefore, it seems that it can't be used as an adjective. As for men4, the two definitions are both adjectival: one's about unhappiness and the other about enclosed areas that don't allow ventilation. I wonder if the tone has to do with POS (like 衣冠guan1禽獸 but 沐猴而冠guan4).

As for boring vs. meaningless, I think quadratic equations are boring, but not meaningless.  In my opinion, boring is more about how it makes you feel, and is subjective; meaningless is about the meaning within something, which is more objective.


----------



## Youngfun

So no recognition of the "bored" meaning 
I think the only explanation is either the one I gave above (extension from meaning "stay alone at home" towards "to be bored because of that"), or is an influence from the Cantonese.
闷 for boring is OK in Mandarin, but in my dialect if I tell someone “闷死了” they will tell me "open the window"! 

I think one can also say “做这些方程式*题真没意思！我要出去玩！” = _"Doing these equations is so meaningless/boring! I want to go out!"_
*Dunno how to say quadratic in Chinese.


----------

